

Extradite.vim: a git commit browser plugin that extends fugitive.vim - int3
http://int3.github.com/vim-extradite/

======
mhw
I've held off stuffing fugitive into my vim setup as I'm happy using git from
the command line, but this looks like it might be the thing that pushes me in
to it.

That said, extradite only looks to get me part way towards answering the
question I often find myself trying to answer with git, which is: 'which
commits affected this range of lines in this file?' When looking at other
people's code I often want to know _why_ the code looks like it does, and the
commits made in a region over time give you the commentary (or at least should
do if the commit messages are well written). Something like 'git blame', but
instead of showing all lines for a single commit I was all commits for a range
of lines.

~~~
int3
I've come across that question a couple of times myself,but don't think
there's an elegant way to implement it by wrapping existing git commands.
Unless there's some command that I'm not aware of.

